# 70 Year Old Grandma Dancing (Must see)..  Very funny!!!



## John (Mar 11, 2014)

Wish I could dance like this!  This lady just turned 70 and can bust a move!   If you like the video please share it with freinds *(nice comments only please, she's a super nice person).*


----------



## Gael (Mar 11, 2014)

God bless her she's in love with life!


----------



## John (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks, She had a heart attack last year, but is doing much better now.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2014)

John said:


> Wish I could dance like this!  This lady just turned 70 and can bust a move!   If you like the video please share it with freinds *(nice comments only please, she's a super nice person).*



this is excellent, and she is not too old to be dancin and so pretty too!!  I love to dance, and even if it's just in my own house, I hope I don't have to stop for a long time!!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful! My mom danced til the day she passed. After working 10-12 hour days (age 70),she would go out and DANCE at night. Funny family story,in fact...when my second dd was around 8,she had something that she needed to have sewn. I told her "That`s something I would have taken to my Nonie to have sewn." She answered,"Well,my Nonie doesn`t sew-my Nonie dances."  I ended up having that phrase (My Nonie dances) engraved on a little gold ID type bracelet for my mom. She wore it every day for the rest of her life....


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2014)

awesome story!  Yes, we are never too old to dance in my opinion  I sometimes wish I did live in a bigger city so I could go again.  about 95 I was doing a lot of country/western dancing, not because I'm a cowgirl but because I just like the waltze, two-step, travelling chacha  My gal-friend and I would go every Friday night!!  I still have my wranglers and boots, LOL! Mostly thought, I'm a rocker, and love dancing around to that


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 11, 2014)

nwlady said:


> awesome story!  Yes, we are never too old to dance in my opinion  I sometimes wish I did live in a bigger city so I could go again.  about 95 I was doing a lot of country/western dancing, not because I'm a cowgirl but because I just like the waltze, two-step, travelling chacha  My gal-friend and I would go every Friday night!!  I still have my wranglers and boots, LOL! Mostly thought, I'm a rocker, and love dancing around to that



That was the dancing my mom liked-you would have had a blast with her!


----------



## Gael (Mar 11, 2014)

John said:


> Thanks, She had a heart attack last year, but is doing much better now.



Hope she continues to stay well and enjoy life.


----------



## Gael (Mar 11, 2014)

nwlady said:


> awesome story!  Yes, we are never too old to dance in my opinion  I sometimes wish I did live in a bigger city so I could go again.  about 95 I was doing a lot of country/western dancing, not because I'm a cowgirl but because I just like the waltze, two-step, travelling chacha  My gal-friend and I would go every Friday night!!  I still have my wranglers and boots, LOL! Mostly thought, I'm a rocker, and love dancing around to that



Dancing is a wonderful life affirming thing to do. I was struck coming here how many older people dance and dance well! Interesting as they dance with younger ones as well all together:


----------



## Ina (Mar 11, 2014)

I learned to square dance when I was eight in the third grade. We had dance class twice a week.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2014)

Gael said:


> Dancing is a wonderful life affirming thing to do. I was struck coming here how many older people dance and dance well! Interesting as they dance with younger ones as well all together:



Oh boy, I would enjoy this so much!!  One thing I forgot, is I did used to square dance, and dance country too, but now with my stupid hand messed up, a guy would just have to grab my hand wrong and I'd be on the floor in pain  Funny how that thought didn't occur to me.  Oh well, maybe we could just do the bump, LOL!!


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 11, 2014)

_That is one thing i miss since the knees stuffed up, i used to dance quite often and it kept me slim as well_:notfair:


----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh boy, I would enjoy this so much!!  One thing I forgot, is I did used to square dance, and dance country too, but now with my stupid hand messed up, a guy would just have to grab my hand wrong and I'd be on the floor in pain  Funny how that thought didn't occur to me.  Oh well, maybe we could just do the bump, LOL!!



YOu would love it Denise. Me, I just do not know that kind of dancing and I'd have to take lessons. It's such infectious fun that it makes you just want to join in.


----------



## Justme (Mar 12, 2014)

The woman is only 70 for heavens sake, people seem to be talking about her as if she is 170! Many people of her age can still trip the light fantastic, it is no big deal!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 12, 2014)

Nothing to it. I turn on the old country music and the wife and I dance the fox trot all over the house. Still rock and roll too, although there's a lot more body to rock and "roll."


----------



## Justme (Mar 12, 2014)

I have never danced, or been to a dance in my life, I don't feel I have missed out.


----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

Justme said:


> The woman is only 70 for heavens sake, people seem to be talking about her as if she is 170! Many people of her age can still trip the light fantastic, it is no big deal!



I don't see it as being about her physical ability as much as about her spirit. Which is that of youthful exhuberance and an embracing of life. That is noteworthy as many her age, even younger, don't display that.


----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Nothing to it. I turn on the old country music and the wife and I dance the fox trot all over the house. Still rock and roll too, although there's a lot more body to rock and "roll."



Good for you, Pappy! Keeps you young!:fun:


----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Well as long as your spasms are keeping time with the beat, LOL!! You might invent a new dance too



:lol1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

Gael said:


> YOu would love it Denise. Me, I just do not know that kind of dancing and I'd have to take lessons. It's such infectious fun that it makes you just want to join in.



I could NEVER do this dance but I am in awe of it and that is River Dance.  I think that is what they call the actual dance??  Anyway, of course I got to see it, the one with Michael Flatly (not live though, dvd)!!


----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I could NEVER do this dance but I am in awe of it and that is River Dance.  I think that is what they call the actual dance??  Anyway, of course I got to see it, the one with Michael Flatly (not live though, dvd)!!



You're referring to Irish step dancing. And yes, it is arduous and they usually start young. Flately brought it to the world's attention but it's been part of Irish culture for centuries. My husband has a neice who some years back made it to the in Belfast. I went to see them dance and it brought tears to my eyes.

So young and hopeful and the music so stirring. Here are some more recent examples of those competitions in Belfast:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

Gael said:


> You're referring to Irish step dancing. And yes, it is arduous and they usually start young. Flately brought it to the world's attention but it's been part of Irish culture for centuries. My husband has a neice who some years back made it to the in Belfast. I went to see them dance and it brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> So young and hopeful and the music so stirring. Here are some more recent examples of those competitions in Belfast:



I'm a rocker from way back, like Eagles, Led Zeppelin, Stones, but I so love and appreciate other types of music as well, especially the Celtic type, I think that is what it is called.  When I take the time to really listen, it is way more moving emotionally, the rock.  I just think the rock brings back special times in my life

PS now I see the video, I can watch it now. At first it wasn't showing


----------



## That Guy (Mar 12, 2014)

Justme said:


> I have never danced, or been to a dance in my life, I don't feel I have missed out.



You missed out.


----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I'm a rocker from way back, like Eagles, Led Zeppelin, Stones, but I so love and appreciate other types of music as well, especially the Celtic type, I think that is what it is called.  When I take the time to really listen, it is way more moving emotionally, the rock.  I just think the rock brings back special times in my life
> 
> PS now I see the video, I can watch it now. At first it wasn't showing



You're like me; very eclectic musical tastes. Yes, had problems getting that video up.:tapfoot:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 12, 2014)

More power to her!

My mom made me take ballroom dance lessons when I was 10.  Thought it was stupid, of course.  But, learned to dance very well, had a lot of fun and that made the ladies happy throughout my life so not such a bad idea after all.  Now, of course, my body is just too beat-up do much beyond groove to the music . . . while sitting on my butt.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

One of my fave dance-clips.  This was great because he danced the way he felt, not the way others "expected":


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I'm a rocker from way back, like Eagles, Led Zeppelin, Stones, but I so love and appreciate other types of music as well, especially the Celtic type, I think that is what it is called.  When I take the time to really listen, it is way more moving emotionally, the rock.  I just think the rock brings back special times in my life
> 
> PS now I see the video, I can watch it now. At first it wasn't showing



That was a good video, especially showing the care for either her team-mate or maybe competitor.  Love to see good sportsmanship for sure.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

That Guy said:


> More power to her!
> 
> My mom made me take ballroom dance lessons when I was 10.  Thought it was stupid, of course.  But, learned to dance very well, had a lot of fun and that made the ladies happy throughout my life so not such a bad idea after all.  Now, of course, my body is just too beat-up do much beyond groove to the music . . . while sitting on my butt.



I'll bet that contributed to you being good at surfing (balance etc.)  I think of Patrick Swayze, just for one, now there was a dancer, ok, gotta have a clip of that, LOL! Ok, and Jennifer was good too I'm still wondering how she kept from fainting when he asked her to dance, LOL!!


----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I'll bet that contributed to you being good at surfing (balance etc.)  I think of Patrick Swayze, just for one, now there was a dancer, ok, gotta have a clip of that, LOL! Ok, and Jennifer was good too I'm still wondering how she kept from fainting when he asked her to dance, LOL!!



Isn't it heartbreaking to see him at that point and to then realize how he ended up.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

Gael said:


> Isn't it heartbreaking to see him at that point and to then realize how he ended up.



Yes, but I try not to think that way ( I do though Gael, just try not to) and remember his accomplishments and the fun he must have had.  I heard he had a happy marriage too, hope that was true news


----------



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yes, but I try not to think that way ( I do though Gael, just try not to) and remember his accomplishments and the fun he must have had.  I heard he had a happy marriage too, hope that was true news



Yes, it doesn't help to dwell on the negatives that's for sure. And he was very happily married indeed. Here he is dancing with her:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

that is great, never saw him dance with his wife, first time!  Is there no music, or is something wrong here?  I like seeing them dance together but I liked the dances he did in Dirty Dancing best  thanks Gael for pointing this out to me!!


----------



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

nwlady said:


> that is great, never saw him dance with his wife, first time!  Is there no music, or is something wrong here?  I like seeing them dance together but I liked the dances he did in Dirty Dancing best  thanks Gael for pointing this out to me!!



There's music and it's "All the man that I need" Whitney Hustons hit. Don't know why you're not getting it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

Gael said:


> There's music and it's "All the man that I need" Whitney Hustons hit. Don't know why you're not getting it.



Ok, I'll figure it out, good to know, I've seen them do things without music, but didn't think this was right, too quiet.  Didn't even hear the audience sneeze


----------



## That Guy (Mar 13, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I'll bet that contributed to you being good at surfing (balance etc.) !!



The other way around, actually.  Already had them there fluid moves...


----------



## Gael (Mar 13, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Ok, I'll figure it out, good to know, I've seen them do things without music, but didn't think this was right, too quiet.  Didn't even hear the audience sneeze



Haaa!layful: Well, it's a utube clip and just check your speakers I would say.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

That Guy said:


> The other way around, actually.  Already had them there fluid moves...



That makes sense, I'm thinking of what helps me now, like for balance, some sort of touch-your-toe things etc.  Kids do either have that or not don't they


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2014)

I think the video is very 'feel good' not necessarily funny John.  Beautiful woman, enjoying music and being happy...doesn't get any better than that!  I love to dance around the house, even a commercial jingle gets me moving sometimes.  Forget about watching the Doo Wop shows on PBS...when they play those old groups performing, some doing the songs in their older age, I get my groove thing on.  Good for mind and body!  Kudos to the gal in the video, I love it!!


----------



## John (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh, It's funny to me.   I'm sure others see it differently.    Mom had a heart attack last year.   Her heart function was down to 15%.   As of Friday, the cardiologist found that her Ejection Factor is up to 75%.   Normal EF for someone that has never had a heart attack is between 50 and 70%.   The doctor said that she sustained a great deal of damage from the heart attack, and seems to have made a full recovery!    Hurray...   Now she needs to get out more and start enjoying life.


----------

